# Medium (5/8"-3/4" x 100') Drum units



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I Got a E-Mail today advising me that Electric Eel will remain open as a
> Essential MFG, of plumbing products, for plumbers to be able to work !





You're an equipment rep right? How does the D-5 compare to the 92? I like the poly drum and have been thinking about it for a while. I have a k-750 as my back up snake and I really like the poly drum on that but the frame is too tall and the handle hoops stick back too far. I like the handle of the 92. The D-5 seems real similar to the 92.



I have the 92 and have used it for a number of years. It's pretty good. The drum shaft bearings don't hold up too well though. Stair rollers like to shatter too. I guess what I am hoping is that the d-5 is like the 92 but with the poly drum and better shaft bearings.


The only other hitch I can see is that to retract the cable on my k-750 I have to put the motor into reverse and spin the cabled backwards. My 92 has almost as much reverse pulling power as it does forward. The k-750 won't pull back for schit in the forward rotation.






.


----------

